# "Do You Remember Johnny Paycheck?"



## fureverywhere (Jun 5, 2016)

My son asked me this the other night. He knew "Take This Job and Shove It". But there were so many others. "Barstool Mountain" was one of my favorites. I've read that JP ended up doing time again after a terrific musical career. Pretty tragic there but what a great musician...


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 5, 2016)

Do you and your son know this one?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 5, 2016)

I remember the name and that song "Take this job..."  It was like a national anthem for some!! lol


----------

